
Vue.js with Constructor Pattern - piotrekfracek
https://inventi.studio/en/blog/vuejs-with-constructor-pattern
======
piotrekfracek
Hi there,

Constructor Pattern is nothing new, but - based on our experience - a lot of
projects that we agreed to take care of and fix were operating on plain jsons.

We wrote an article about how we use it in our Vue.js code. It improved our
code quality significantly and saved ourselves a ton of debugging. Simple, but
powerful.

Take a look how we're dealing with it.

